# 312Bhs...sofa Or Trundle



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Anyone that has purchased this trailer..any regrets on the decision to have air mattress or trundle bed option?
My wife has concerns about always making up the air mattress but then again, it's probably more comfortable but you also loose a bunk..Any of your kids fighting over the bunks or lack thereof..appr. any help!


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the 310bhs with the sofa. I cant see it any other way. I havnt slept on the air beds, but none of the guests have complained. My daughter is 10 and she always has a friend with her. They always sleep on the sleeper sofa. Plus during the day the couch makes for a nice place to sit around when its not nice outside. Makes for a good tv room. Watching the tv in the other room isnt that great. Tv is on too much of a angle to the couch. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

at least the sofa gives you two options, whereas the bunk only really gives you one..........


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

We have the 310BHS as well (almost identical floor plan as the 312BHS) and chose the sofa sleeper option. We debated but decided on the sofa sleeper option due to the following reasons:

1) The bunks are not long enough for taller adults to sleep comfortably and our son in law is 6 ft 3 in so he wouldn't even fit.

2) The airbed mattress is more comfortable than the bunk mattresses and very easy to inflate and deflate

3) It is much easier to make up the airbed mattress than the bunk beds - you can lift the airbed mattress so easily to get that fitted sheet on and off!

4) When it is just my DH and I we use the bunk room as a little den - I use it more because he tends to go to bed earlier than I do and doesn't like to hear the television

5) We still have the bunk above the entertainment center and the fold down bunk over the sofa sleeper.

We just returned today from staying in the camper with our daughter and 18 month old grandson. Daughter slept on the airbed sofa in the main living area so grandson could be put to bed early in the bunk room in his pack-n-play. Worked out great! We love our floor plan due to the many sleeping options we have.

Boils down to personal choice and how you plan to use the bunk room. If you have several teenagers you might like the quad bunks and trundle better. You will love your 312 either way!!

Jennifer


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We have the 310BS and are glad we went with the air mattress sleeper sofa. The only reason I can think of going with the trundle/bunk is for one extra bed. There's more than enough for us even bringing friends along!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Our 32BHDS had the same room in the back and we opted for the sofa. Very glad we did. it makes for many different options to use the room.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We opted for the trundle bed.It creates more of a play room for our two younger ones. Our two older ones are always outside and are only in there two sleep. We did not want to be making and breaking down the bed every day, as we always have four back there sleeping....... easier for us to throw the sleeping bag up on the other bunk..... We did not want to inflate /deflate every day and fold it up. It has worked nicely for us. We will probably be adding memory foam for the kids as well.

We do not regret our decision at all. If our kids were teenagers than i would have opted for the sofa bed.

The air mattress is comfortable, i have slept on the living room one.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

We have the sofa bed here. My mother-in-law said it was very comfortable. Uh...maybe I should have gotten the trundle bed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We are Trundle and thus Mother in law free









If you ask me outside of here if the sofa bed is comfortable.....I will Say NO NO NO, Stay away LOL


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We did trundle as well. Made since considering we have 3 with one on the way (not to mention we still want more kiddos). So, sleeping arrangements for many kiddos as well as the fact that ours aren't quite old enough yet to fully operate the sofa bed left us wanting the trundle option. Plus, even with the trundle out, we can slide it down and still keep a pack 'n play in there as well.

If you're not needing all the beds, go the sofa route hands down. Those mattresses on the bunks aren't that comfy if you're watching TV back there.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

We went with the sofa bed. I can see every side so I hope it's the right decision for us. Not planning on more than a few kids so it should work fine. Appreciate all the input! Wife is already planning our first trip to the Disney world campground. Uh Oh, it's beginning and I'm scared, very scared. Never camped in a trailer in my life. Tent, no problems but this trailer things..seems soooo complicated.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Made since considering we have 3 with one on the way (not to mention we still want more kiddos).


LOL, you building an army down there







My wife just said the other day....... can you believe or baby is 4.....and we have no more


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Made since considering we have 3 with one on the way (not to mention we still want more kiddos).


LOL, you building an army down there







My wife just said the other day....... can you believe or baby is 4.....and we have no more








[/quote]

We are indeed!







We're aiming for a basketball team, then hopefully someday we can field a football team!

To the point of the original poster, we knew what our long term plans were and this one seemed to fit the most people for sleeping so we went with it. I will say sometimes when its rainy outside, I sure do wish there was a sofa back there for me to fall asleep on while the kiddos are watching TV.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a hard decision, they are both great choices!!!


----------



## sherryberry26 (Feb 28, 2010)

Howier said:


> I have the 310bhs with the sofa. I cant see it any other way. I havnt slept on the air beds, but none of the guests have complained. My daughter is 10 and she always has a friend with her. They always sleep on the sleeper sofa. Plus during the day the couch makes for a nice place to sit around when its not nice outside. Makes for a good tv room. Watching the tv in the other room isnt that great. Tv is on too much of a angle to the couch. Just my opinion.


Did you know that you can pull out the TV on an arm to eliminate the bad angle?? Just pull down hard on that black ribbon and it will release the pin.... Anymore question you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

sherryberry26 said:


> I have the 310bhs with the sofa. I cant see it any other way. I havnt slept on the air beds, but none of the guests have complained. My daughter is 10 and she always has a friend with her. They always sleep on the sleeper sofa. Plus during the day the couch makes for a nice place to sit around when its not nice outside. Makes for a good tv room. Watching the tv in the other room isnt that great. Tv is on too much of a angle to the couch. Just my opinion.


Did you know that you can pull out the TV on an arm to eliminate the bad angle?? Just pull down hard on that black ribbon and it will release the pin.... Anymore question you can email me at [email protected]
[/quote]

Have to try it. We take the pin out sometimes and swivel the cabinet around a little.


----------

